# Shampoo and Conditioner for Long Double Coat



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Is there a certain shampoo and conditioner that you would use for a long double coated dog like a rough collie.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Any quality pet shampoo. No special formula like oatmeal, as it is drying...just a good basic shampoo. Conditioner, I only use Coat Handler, as its the best, IMO. I have used it exclusively, as a professional, on all coat types and it is fantastic. Coat Handler shampoo is great too, but dont use their clarifying shampoo more than monthly. Their regular you can use weekly if you like.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks for the advice


----------



## JRW (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, have a look at Crown Royale, they do a range for double coats. I use it on my Shih Apso. Hope this helps


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> Any quality pet shampoo. No special formula like oatmeal, as it is drying...just a good basic shampoo. Conditioner, I only use Coat Handler, as its the best, IMO. I have used it exclusively, as a professional, on all coat types and it is fantastic. Coat Handler shampoo is great too, but dont use their clarifying shampoo more than monthly. Their regular you can use weekly if you like.


Is the conditioner concentrate? How do you you use it? What's the good shampoo?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Smitty said:


> Is the conditioner concentrate? How do you you use it? What's the good shampoo?


 Yes the Conditioner and shampoo is concentrate. The conditioner has different dillution ratios, depending on whether you use as a leave-in or not. I use as a leave in. They only have two shampoos, their regular and the clarifying. I prefer the regular, as the clarifying is better for once in a while when you have product to strip out, etc. The dilution ratios are on the bottles.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm looking on Amazon for the shampoo. Are you talking about Coat Handler 5 to 1 Maintenance Small Pet Concentrate Shampoo, and Coat Handler Leave-in Small Pet Conditioner, or Coat Handler Conditioner 15-1.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Smitty said:


> I'm looking on Amazon for the shampoo. Are you talking about Coat Handler 5 to 1 Maintenance Small Pet Concentrate Shampoo, and Coat Handler Leave-in Small Pet Conditioner, or Coat Handler Conditioner 15-1.


 Coat Handler 5:1 shampoo and conditioner 15:1


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I'm back after two baths with the recommended coat handler products. I mixed both as per instructions, in their own bottles. I find that the shampoo does ok but does not suds up like my other one does. It also doesn't have the good smell of his old shampoo, and that means a lot to me. I love cuddling with him when clean and melting good.
I guess if I mix it a little stronger it will. I also expected the conditioner to make the comb out easier but the comb seems to be actually a little harder to get through his coat. I'm using the slicker more and using it first makes combing easier too. He doesn't like the slicker but I think it's the sound it makes more than how it feels.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I have Samoyeds and they get dirty faster if I use a conditioner. A conditioning shampoo does not seem to cause the same problem.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Smitty said:


> Well I'm back after two baths with the recommended coat handler products. I mixed both as per instructions, in their own bottles. I find that the shampoo does ok but does not suds up like my other one does. It also doesn't have the good smell of his old shampoo, and that means a lot to me. I love cuddling with him when clean and melting good.
> I guess if I mix it a little stronger it will. I also expected the conditioner to make the comb out easier but the comb seems to be actually a little harder to get through his coat. I'm using the slicker more and using it first makes combing easier too. He doesn't like the slicker but I think it's the sound it makes more than how it feels.


I am sorry you aren't liking this product very well. You can mix it stronger if you like and see if that makes it better for you. I love the smell of it, personally. Keep in mind that you don't need to see tons of lather and suds to clean well. Actually too much suds hinders the cleaning power of the shampoos, as it is the water that helps the products clean, not the suds. I have to have some lather, but you don't want or need a ton of it. You should ALWAYS slicker or pin brush before combing. Did you use the conditioner as a leave in, or rinse out? I prefer diluting it way down, and leaving it in. The conditioner will not necessarily make brushouts easier, but will protect the coat, and keep it from being dry and brittle. Are you using a brushout spray when you brush? This will protect the coat and keep the "noise" down also. Always mist when brushing, never brush a dry coat. That is very important with long coats.


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Graco22 said:


> Always mist when brushing, never brush a dry coat. That is very important with long coats.


 I did not know this  thank you for adding it to my dog knowledge


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Graco22 said:


> I am sorry you aren't liking this product very well. You can mix it stronger if you like and see if that makes it better for you. I love the smell of it, personally. Keep in mind that you don't need to see tons of lather and suds to clean well. Actually too much suds hinders the cleaning power of the shampoos, as it is the water that helps the products clean, not the suds. I have to have some lather, but you don't want or need a ton of it. You should ALWAYS slicker or pin brush before combing. Did you use the conditioner as a leave in, or rinse out? I prefer diluting it way down, and leaving it in. The conditioner will not necessarily make brushouts easier, but will protect the coat, and keep it from being dry and brittle. Are you using a brushout spray when you brush? This will protect the coat and keep the "noise" down also. Always mist when brushing, never brush a dry coat. That is very important with long coats.


I'll tell my wife about the suds issue. She bathes him. I always comb him out before bathing him. I thought the slicker was used just the opposite. I have some stuff, pet head detangling spray I use some times. I see I should use it every day. I comb him out while watching the news ech morning. I mixed the conditioner 15-1 like the directions say and she left it in. Ok, thanks a lot, I too learned today.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Smitty said:


> I'll tell my wife about the suds issue. She bathes him. I always comb him out before bathing him. I thought the slicker was used just the opposite. I have some stuff, pet head detangling spray I use some times. I see I should use it every day. I comb him out while watching the news ech morning. I mixed the conditioner 15-1 like the directions say and she left it in. Ok, thanks a lot, I too learned today.


 Try diluting the conditioner more. Like 30:1 for leave in. 15:1 is best when rinsed out. It should feel like just water when diluted down for leave in..very thin and watery. If I feel its mixed to strong, I will rinse some out, and you can rinse it all out too and see how that works for you also. Sometimes playing with products to see what method works best for you. It is a wonderful product tho.


----------



## Smitty (Mar 21, 2012)

Well try that ratio. Thanks


----------

